# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Tyler Mane, Jim Cornette, propmakers roundtable, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

The newest Big Scary Show is up now, even though the website is still being updated. Enjoy the first show of 2013 with interviews from Tyler Mane, Jim Cornette, the crew at Show-Me-Fear in Sikeston, MO. 

The Haunt Minute, Face Your Fears, and Deadline News are all back in force. The Haunt Rocker spins some great tunes.

The Roundtable of Terror feature three prop-makers and you just might hear a few things that will debut at Transworld. We even have our first Deadline News Special Report.

All this, plus more, ONLY on Episode XIX of the Big Scary Show...(stay tuned for version 2.0)


http://www.bigscaryshow.com/


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

For those who listen to the show on iTunes, we have apparently resolved our prior issues and we now have the show back up and running so go on over and grab it. Thank you for all your patience. The new website is coming in a few days and we promise it will be worth the wait...

https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/big-scary-show/id519525680


----------

